# id plant help



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

hi I got this plant from a friend but they don't know what it is either, so im hoping that someone here will know what it is. It grows at a crazy rate and propagates buy cutting above a node








Click To Enlarge


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Hornwort. Not sure if it's the lighting but it looks a bit pale.


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

thank you very much and i also believe its pale but since i didn't know what plant it was i don't know how to take care of it for all i know i could be torturing it, makes me feel bade for my ignorance but that's why we have this site to help each other out in such a situation


----------

